# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Lindja e diellit nga perendimi

## Klevis2000

Thote profeti Muhamedi a.s ne nje thenie profetike 
]"Nuk do behet shkatarrimi i botes derisa te lindi dielli nga perendimi "

Ne nje thenie tjeter profetike thote"
Nuk pranohet pendimi i njeriut vetem se ne dy raste.
Kur i arrin shpirti tek fyti, dhe kur te lind dielli nga perendimi.

Shkencetaret e astronomise jane vertetuar se planeti mars ne javen e fundit te muajit maj ka filluar te ngadalesoje shpejtesine e tij te rrotullimit rreth diellit.
Me date 30 maj 2003 diten e merkurre ai ka ndaluar plotesisht levizjen e tij.
Pas disa muajsh ne muajin gusht ai ka filluar te levize perseri por kete here ne drejtim te kundert te tij.
Kjo do te thote se dielli ne planetin mars detyrimisht ka lindur nga perendimi.
Shkencetaret e astronomise thone se kjo dukuri e cuditshme do te ndodhe me te gjithe planetet e tjere, midis te cileve eshte dhe planeti yne.
Nderkohe qe per kete na ka lajmeruar profeti Muhamed a.s para 1400 vjetesh.
Para dy vjetesh eshte zhvilluar nje debat midis shkencetareve te astronomise dhe dijetareve islame, ku qellimi i debatit ishte se si mund te linde dielli nga pernedmi, dukuri te cilen keta shkencetare nuk e perceptonin dot.
Pikerisht sot pas dy vjetesh jane ata vete te cilet e vertetojne nje gje te tille duke dale me konkluzionin se Kurani eshte liber hyjnor dhe se profeti Muhamed eshte me te vertete i derguari i Zotit.
Kete lajm te rendesishem mund ta gjeni ne kete adrese interneti.
http://www.space.com/spacewatch/mar...rade_030725.html







For the past few weeks, Mars has appeared to slow in its eastward trajectory, almost seeming to waver, as if it had become uncertain. 

On Wednesday, July 30, that steady eastward course will come to a stop. Then, for the next two months, the planet will move backward against the star background - toward the west. On Sept. 29 it will pause again before resuming its normal eastward direction. 

All the planets exhibit retrograde motion at one time or another. Ancient astronomers were unable to come up with a satisfactory explanation for it. The motion is tricky. For one thing, while behaving in this strange manner, Mars will also appear to deviate somewhat from its normal course; the retrograde motion will appear to bring it a little below its regular orbital track.

----------


## pyetesi

Kjo lindja e Diellit a nuk lidhet me rrotullimin e Tokes rreth boshtit te vet?

----------


## Vito Corleone

keto jane perralla. As qe ka per te ndodhur ndonjehere kjo gje.

----------


## unreal

Per te ndodhur nje gje e tille atehere duhej qe ligjet e fizikes te mos egzistonin fare!

une mendoja se ketu ka vetem te dhena shkencore,por jo edhe perralla Kuranore nga Klevisi!

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

Do  vi dita  qe dhe  dielli te  lindi nga  perendimi  kjo eshte  me  se  e  vertet  dhe  atehere  do te   ndodh  kejameti. 
do permbyset  bota.

Me  Respekt.

----------


## dionea

Nuk e besoj nje gje te tille

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

> _Postuar më parë nga dionea_ 
> *Nuk e besoj nje gje te tille*


Mbase dhe  ti ke  te drejte  me mos besim sepse ashtu te eshte treguar  ty  por dhe une  dikur  pa  lexuar  pa germuar nuk  meson gje po ecen vetem me ate qe thote  dikush qe  ke afer teje.
Gjithsesi  çdo gje  ka  nje  fund  eshte  vetem ç'eshtje kohe.
Pra dhe  kjo bote qe  ne  jemi sot  do ti vi fundi  le ta shikojme  
se bashku   te  verteten.


Me  Respekt.

----------


## Redi

Tani e lexova kete teme dhe me duket e cuditshme se si mund te arrije njeriu ne keto konkluzione. 
Injoranca nuk ka kufij tek e fundit.

NUk eshte puna tek ata qe i shkruajne, por tek ata qe i besojne te tilla gjerave.

Se c'lidhje ka fundi i Botes me levizjen e planeteve, kete vetem ata qe ngaterrojne fene me shkencen mund ta sqarojne me mire.

Suksesin e shkences, feja eshte munduar ta pengoje gjate gjithe historise se njerezimit dhe gjithashtu sa here nuk ja ka dale dot, ka bere sikur i ka ditur me pare feneomenet e ndryshme, per te cilat ka vrare e persekutuar me qindra shkencetare.


Ajo qe thuhet ne ate shkrim ka te beje me shpjegimin mijeravjecar te Ptolemeut ne lidhje me Levizjen e Planeteve, por JO rreth Diellit, por rreth Tokes, meqenese besohej ne nje sistem Geocentik ku Toka ishte qendra e Universit dhe jo Dielli.

Ne baze te teorise se Ptolemeut, Planetet levizin rreth Tokes sipas Levizjes "Retrograde" (Retrograde Motion). Pra dukej sikur keta planete nje here leviznin ne nje drejtim dhe pastaj e nderronin ate papritur. 

Klikoni tek keto faqe per te pare nje shpjegim te detajuar te ketij fenomeni. 
http://www.mhhe.com/physsci/astronom...tro/frame.html
http://alpha.lasalle.edu/~smithsc/As...retrograd.html
http://www.flex.com/~jai/astrology/retrograde.html
http://www.scienceu.com/observatory/...tro/retro.html

KY lloj shpjegimi megjithese ishte besuar per mijera vjet, u hodh poshte nga shkencetaret e mesjetes, Galileo etj etj te cilet besonin qe Dielli ishte Qendra e Universit.

Plus pastaj, se nga Lind Dielli, nuk ka te beje me kete gje, por me levizjen e Planeteve rreth boshtit te tyre. Jane 3 planete te tille qe levizin nga ana e kundert e levizjes se Tokes dhe e 5 planeteve te tjere. Pra atje Dielli lind ne Perendim.

----------


## altin55

> _Postuar më parë nga Redi_ 
> 
> 
> Suksesin e shkences, feja eshte munduar ta pengoje gjate gjithe historise se njerezimit dhe gjithashtu sa here nuk ja ka dale dot, ka bere sikur i ka ditur me pare feneomenet e ndryshme, per te cilat ka vrare e persekutuar me qindra shkencetare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . [/B]


neise ju nuk sqaruat gje per 75% te antarve te forumit shkaku eshte anglishtja ju i ngopni ca adresa interneti cfar tju japin dhe kaq
nai perkethe ne shqip meqense qenke indinjuar kaq o red 

nuk them se klevis2000 ka 100% te drejte po fundja fundja te Zotit jane si Djelli Toka dhe Hena 

meqense ra fjala kush fe paska vrare dhe persekutuar shkenctar????

----------


## Redi

Altin, nuk jam aspak i indinuar dhe nuk kam arsye per te qene i tille.

Ajo qe sheh tek postimi im eshte habi dhe jo indinjim.

Ato faqet e internetit qe kam postuar jane te animuara, keshtu qe nuk ka nevoje per te ditur anglisht per te kuptuar disa gjera komplet elementare.

Plus qe keto i kemi bere qe ne gjimnaz ne Shqiperi dhe nuk ja vlen qe te sqarohen ketu.

Aryeja pse nderhyra eshte sepse cuditem se si shume njerez mundohen ti japin ngjyra fetare disa koncepteve qe nuk kane asgje te perbashket me fene.

Sipas Hapesit te Temes, del qe Muhamedi ka deklaruar qe fundi i Botes do te vije kur Dielli te Lind nga Perendimi dhe per kete ka marre shembullin e Planetit Mars.

Une po te them qe jane 3 planete te Sistemit tone Diellor ku Dielli Lind nga Perendimi dhe ka lindur ne kete menyre qe perpara se te lindte dhe vete Muhamedi.

Ok, per Uranin dhe Plutonin qe nuk ishin zbuluar ne kohen e Muhamedit, por planeti Venus (Aferdita, eshte po ashtu i tille).
Ky planet eshte ai qe veshgohet me qarte se cdo planet tjeter dhe pas Henes eshte objekti me i qarte ne Qiell.

Pra Muhamedi duhet ta kishte ditur kete gje. 

Pra dhe nje here. Planeti Venus, rrotullohet rreth vetes se tij ndryshe nga Toka dhe planete te tjere, Merkuri, Marsi, Jupiteri, Saturni, Neptuni. Atje Dielli lind ne perendim.

Gjithashtu, Lindja e Diellit nuk ka te beje me rrotullimin e Planetit rreth Diellit, por me rrotullimin e planetit rreth vetes se tij dhe ketu hidhet poshte ai shkrim qe ka postuar Klevis.


Tani po te shpjegoj cdo me thene ai shkrim.

Ne Kohet e Lashta besohej se Toka ishte qendra e Universit dhe cdo Trup Qiellor rrotullohej rreth Tokes.

Keshtu shkencetaret e lashte vezhgonin levizjen e planeteve si Marsi, Venusi etj dhe vune re qe Planetet benin levizje te cutishme rreth Tokes. 
Pra ato leviznin sa para dhe prapa duke bere rrathe te cudishem.

I pari qe zhvilloi Sistemin Geocentrik ishte Aristoteli, ndersa ai qe e shpjegoi me mire dhe qarte ishte Ptolemeu.

Ptolemeu deklaroi qe te gjithe Planetet se bashku me Diellin rrotullohen rreth Tokes ne Orbita Rrethore (circulare) dhe qe gjate rrotullimit te tyre ata here pas here benin levizje Prapa.

Kjo lloj levizje u quajt "Retrograde Motion" dhe esht ajo lloj levizje qe Klevis e ka pershkruar ne shkrimin e tij.

Pra sipas kesaj teorie, Planetet levizin nje here perpara dhe pastaj Prapa duke bere disa rrathe, prandaj dhe u quajten me emrin Planete- "Mrekulli" (Wonderer). per shkak te levizjes se tyre te cuditshme.


Pas shume shekujsh, u deshen nderhyrjet e disa shkencetareve te tjere qe te shpjegonin kete sjellje te "cmendur" te planeteve.

I pari ishte Copernicus, i cili shpjegoi qe ajo levizje eshte iluzion dhe jo e vertete. Duken te tille pasi veshgohen nga Toka dhe jo nga Dielli dhe duke patur shpejtesi te ndryshme te rrotullimit rreth Diellit, cdo planet duket sikur shkon nje here prapa dhe nje here perpara.

Copernicus ishte i pari qe hodhi teorine qe Planetet rrotullohen rreth Diellit, megjithese nuk e zhvilloi shume teorine e tij.

Ai shpjegoi qe Planetet rrotullohen rreth Diellit ne menyre Rrethore.

I pari qe vertetoi qe Planetet rrotullohen rreth Diellit ne menyre Ekliptike ishte matematicieni Johan Kepler. Ky analizoi te dhenat e nje Veshguesi Danez, Brahe, i cili per gjithe jeten e tij veshgoi levizjen e planeteve dhe mbodhi te dhena te mjaftueshme.

Pas vdekjes se Brahe, Kepler i perpunoi keto te dhena dhe doli ne perfundimin se Planetet rrotullohen rreth Diellit ne menyre Ekliptike.

Ne te njejten kohe ishte dhe Galileo Galilei qe i vertetoi keto teori nepermjet vezhgimeve qe ai beri nepermjet telescopit.

Me vone Isaak Newton, me ane te teorive te veta i shpejgoi me se miri keto teori. Pra nje prej teorive te tij thote qe nje trup nuk e ndryshon gjendjen e tij fillestare derikur nuk ushtrohet nje fuqi mbi te. Pra dhe nje Planet do te rrotullohet ne ate menyre derikur nje force e jashtme ta detyroje qe te ndryshoje levizje apo drejtim.

Pra dhe Toka do te levize ne kete menyre derikur nje force ta detyroje qe te ndryshoje Drejtim.


Pra te gjithe planetet se bashku me Token rrotullohen rreth Diellit ne menyre Ekliptike.

Por po te veshgosh Planetet nga Toka, levizja e tyre do te duket Retrograde dhe kete mund ta veshgosh fare mire po te vizitosh ato faqet qe kam postuar ne postin e pare timin.

Prandaj me duket komplet qesharake dhe e cuditshme postimi i pare ne kete teme.

eshte njelloj sikur ti te jesh ne nje makine qe ecen me 150 KM ne ore dhe une te jem ne korsine tjeter duke ecur me 80 KM ne ore. 

Ne lidhje me ty une do te jem duke ecur se Prapthi, por ne lidhje me Token une eci me 80 KM ne ore.

Keshtu eshte dhe puna e ketyre levizjeve te Planeteve.

Po ta vezhgosh Marsin nga Toka ai do te duket sikur ecen nje here perpara dhe nje here prapa, pasi te dy keto planete rrotullohen rreth Diellit me shpejtesi te ndryshme.

Gjithashtu, sic e kam permendur me siper, Se nga Lind Dielli, nuk ka te beje me kete lloj Rrotullimi, por se nga cila ane rrotullohet Planeti rreth vetvetes.


Eshte mire qe te lini fene jashte ketyre gjerave se me teper e komplikoni ceshtjen.

Muhamedi apo Jezusi jane atje ku jane dhe mos i perzini ne gjera qe nuk ja kini haberin.

Shendet dhe te mira

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

QUOTE]_Postuar më parë nga Redi_ 
*Tani e lexova kete teme dhe me duket e cuditshme se si mund te arrije njeriu ne keto konkluzione. 
Injoranca nuk ka kufij tek e fundit.

NUk eshte puna tek ata qe i shkruajne, por tek ata qe i besojne te tilla gjerave.

(kjo e  mare  nga shkrimi dyte)Ok, per Uranin dhe Plutonin qe nuk ishin zbuluar ne kohen e Muhamedit, por planeti Venus (Aferdita, eshte po ashtu i tille).
Ky planet eshte ai qe veshgohet me qarte se cdo planet tjeter dhe pas Henes eshte objekti me i qarte ne Qiell.

Pra Muhamedi duhet ta kishte ditur kete gje. 

*[/QUOTE]

E lexove temen dhe  u  çudite  qe  njeriu arrin  ne  te  tilla  konkluzjone?
Besoj  dhe  Johan Kelper   analizoi  te dhenat e  Danez,Brahe  dhe  u çudit  ne qofte se  e  ke  lexuar  tamam?  dhe  ky  njeri  ishte  qe arriti ne  te  tille  konkluzjon.

Injoranca nuk  ka  kufije?Atehere  po te  kishte  kufije  injoranca  dilte qe  te  gjithe  do  ishin te  zgjuar po ja  qe  ska.
Pastaj nje  njeri qe  shprehe  idene mendimin e  vete  nuk  eshte e thene te pelqehet  nga te gjithe  njerzit pereth por  kjo  sdo te thote  injorance.

Per  Uranin  dhe  Plutonin  qe  jane  zbuluar  Para  Kohes se  Muhamedit(a.s)
te  keshilloj te  lexosh  atehere  se  si    Muhamedi(a.s)   duhet  te    ket  pasur  nje  te  derguar  te  Zotit  siç  qe  Muhammedi(a.s) per Kohen e  vete.


Shkrimin  tend  e  lexova  plotesisht   por  keto   fjali  ishin per  pergjigje sepse  te  tjerat   ishin   te  kolovitura   si  majmuni  ne  peme.





Me  Respekt.

----------


## altin55

Per te gjitha ato qe solle me larte ne Kur'ani na i ka bere te qarte pra harmonin qe kane planetet me njeri tjetrin eshte nje arsye me shume qe njeriu te stjudoi per fene 

Un praktikoj Islamin dhe per kete falenderoj All-llahun e Lartesuar dhe te pa shoq por kur shikoj njerez qe tolerojne ne gjera te tilla me vjene keq 

e kemi thene Kur'ani eshte liber i fundit i shpallur nga Zoti dhe Zoti ka hedhur pak nga dituria e Tij e madhe  ne librin e Tij te fundit deri ne diten e kjametit dite qe do te ndodhi e sigurte se All-llahu nuk e shkel premtimin

Per sa i perket shenjat e diteve te kjametit ndahen ne dy grupe shenja te vogla dhe shenja te medha madje nje nga shenjat e vogla te kjametit eshte dhe ardhja e profetit te fundit Muhammed s.a.s dhe vdekja e tij

shenjat e medha jane si me poshte 
-ardhja e mehdiut
-dalja e dexhallit 
- zebritja e Isaut (Jezusit)
-dalja e jexhuxh maxhuxhit
-prishja e kabes 
-dalja e tymit para kjametit 
-dalja e diellit nga perendimi
-dalja e kafshes se tokes e cila u flet njerzve dhe i fundos 
-ngritja e Kur'anit fshierja e Islamit
-dalja e zjarit qe i mbledh njerzit ne masher te dynjas

Kurse te vogela jane te shumta 
-imitimi i popujve te tjere (nga muslimanet)
-dalja e grave lakuriq
-lejimi i disa mekateve si alkoli muzika 
-ngritja e dituris dhe perhapja e injorances (kjo vihet re dhe ne forum loool)
-gadishulli arabik do te mbushet me lumenj e kopeshte etj etj etj

Pra per c'do ka argumente te verteta nga hadithet e Muhammedit s.a.s 
pra thjesh me thene kane ndodhur disa po jane shume te vogla dhe dijetaret Islamik po i studjojne keto

Sic thame me larte ne nga shenjat e vogela eshte dhe "gadishulli arabik do te mbushet me lumenj e kopeshte"

Ja c'far thote shkenca moderne 

Prof Alfred Kroner 

ky eshte prof alfred kroner nje nga shkenctaret me te njojtur boteror te gjeollogjigjs U be i njojtur ne mesin e shkenctareve me kritiket qe u beri teorive te dijetarve me te medhenj ne bote ne lemin e gjeollogjis u takum me te dhe i afruam disa citate Kur'anore dhe thenje te pejgamberit Muhammed s.a.s dhe pas dikutuan rreth tyre
Ne fund prof Kroner tha Duke menduar me gjere rreth ketyre ceshtjeve se nga i morri Muhammedi.s.a.s keto njohuri kur dihet se ai ishte bediun dhe analfabet besoj se eshte e pamundur qe vete ai te mund te sillte njohuri kaq te sakta mbi gjithesine dhe krijimin e saj Keto njohuri shkenctaret i zbuluan vetem para disa vitesh me anen e mjeteve te sofistikuara bashkekohore

per te provuar faktin e Kur'anit se nuk eshte rezultat i nje njeriu analfabet sic ishte Muhammedi s.a.s prof Kroner mori shembullin Kur'anor i cili flet mbi ate se gjithesia ne fillim ishte nje teresi

Ne Kur'anin fisnik thuhet

"A nuk e dine mosbesimtaret se qiejt dhe toka nje teresi e Ne i ndame ato dhe ujin e beme baze te jeteses se c'do sendi {El Enbija 30}

Prof Kroner mori shembull kete citat Kur'anor per te vertetuar se kjo e vertet e permendur ne Kur'ane s'mund te ishte rezultat i mendjes se Muhammedit s.a.s dhe as i njohurive njerzore te asaj kohe 

prf Kroner gjithashtu shprehet

Nje njeri qe nuk dinte asgje mbi fiziken nukleare sipas mendimit time eshte e pamundur qe para 1400 vitesh me mendjen e vet te zbulonte se Toka dhe qiejt ishin nje teresi apo reth shume ceshtjeve te tjera qe biseduam se bashku

Sa here qe i jepej rasti prof Kroner mundohej te shmangej pergjigjes Ne nje pjyetje rreth vendeve arabe   e pjyetem ate ? A nuk ishin vendet arabe me kopshte e lumenj 
Po u pergjigjai I thame dhe kur ka ndodhur kjo Ai tha ne kohen e akullnajave akujt te grumbulluar te polin e ngrire te veriut fillua te rreshqasin drejt jugut dhe kur ato ishin afruar relativisht gadishullit arabik ndryshoj temperatura gje qe beri qe ky gadishull te ishte nje nga vendet me te pasura me kopshte e lumenj e te reshuara 'E pjyetem prof A do te jete perseri gadishulli arabik me kopeshte e lumenj ?Po tha ai Kjo eshte e vertet shkencore

u befasuam me fjalet e tij dhe i thame "Ju thoni se kjo eshte e vertet shkencore kur kjo ceshtje ka te beje me te arthmen 

Prf Kroner tha koha e akulnajave ka filluar .Akulli per here te dyte ka filluar te reshqase nga poli i veriut drejtim jugut tani ai ka mare rrugen e tij ne drejtim te gadishullit arabik deshmi per kete eshte ajo qe degjojme ne furtunat e forta te cilat perfshine vendet veriore ne europe dhe amerike kjo eshte deshmi mbi ate qe thame shkenctaret kane dhe fakte te tjera dhe kjo eshte e vertet shkencore 

pastaj i thame prof kete qe thate ju shkenctaret arriten ta zbulojne pas nje kohe te gjate hulumtimesh dhe me mjete te sofistikuara te cilat lehtesuan dhe mundesuan kete zbulim nderkaq kjo e verte eshte permendur nga i derguari i Allahut Muhammed s.a.s thote 

'nuk do shkaterohet bota derisa vendet arabe te mos mbushen me kopeshte e lumenj"

e pjyetem prof Kush e informoj Muhammedin s.a.s se vendet arabe kishin qene te mbushur me kopeshte e lumenj "Romaket" u pergjigj ai  Mu kujtua se gjithmone deshte te gjente rrugedalje Vendosem ti bejme nje pjyetje E kush e informoj ate se keto vende do te mbushen me kopeshte e lumenj ?

Gjithnje mundohej te gjente rruge dalje por kur e kuptonte te verteten tregohej i guximshmem dhe shprehte mendimen hapur Me ne fund prof Kroner tha Kjo patjeter eshte shpallur nga Zoti 

Pas diskutimit te gjate qe beme me te ai deklaroi "besoj se te gjitha ceshtjet qe jane permendur ne Kur'an te cilat kane te bejne me krijimin e dhe Token si dhe shkencen ne pergjithsi jane te verteta te padiskutushme Keto vertetohen shkencerisht Prandaj mund te themi se Kur'ani eshte liber qe permban te veteta shkencore koncize .Vertetimi i shume fakteve te paraqitura ne Kur'ne ne ate kohe ishte i pamundur 

Kur'ani eshte keshill per te gjithe boterat ju gjithsesi do ta kuptoni kete madje qofte dhe me vone {sad 87-8}

me nderime!

----------


## friendlyboy1

Vetem nje islamik i verbuar mund te mendoj se dielli do te lind nga perendimi. Nuk besoj fare qe kurani te jet frymezuar nga zoti. Shum prej budalliqeve qe shkruhen aty nuk kan asnje vler dhe i ndajn njerzit me shum se i bashkojn.

----------


## medjen

vertet ju o muslimane te nderuar keni durim teper te madh ashtu sic kerkohet nga feja islame por po te isha une ne vendin tuaj nuk do te lodhesha me njerez qe nuk u besojne te vertetave shkencore por u besojne mendjeve te tyre te cilat ne vete permbajne alfabetin qe te dine te shkruajne dhe nuk dine me teper e as qe i falenderohen mamit e babit qe e kane mesuar te flase. kjo nuk vlen per te gjithe ndoshta por nese nuk u bindeni te vertetave shkencore une nuk polemizoj me juve. dhe njerzit e tille edhe sikur te ishin muslimane nuk do ti sherbenin islamit aspak prandaj kjo me shtyn te them qe mua as qe me duhen fare njerez te tille qe te kem bashkpunim me ta. juve ju uroj suksese ngase nuk lejon zemra juaj qe padrejtesia te mbisundoje por une nuk do te kisha force shpirterore qe te merresha me keta njerez

----------


## Force-Intruder

Cdo gje ne univers i bindet nje rregullsie universale. Secili nga ne eshte i lire te beje zgjedhjen e pikepamjeve nga e cila do ti shikoje evenimentet te cilat i nenshtrohen ketyre rregullsive.
Dhe eshte absolutisht e vertete qe dominimi i homo sapiens ne planetin toke nuk do te jete e perhershme. Natyra (apo per ata qe deshirojne, Krijuesi) e zgjedh dhe e rregullon vetvetiu vazhdimiesine e jetes (sic ndodhi miliona vjet me pare me dinozauret). Tema e nisur ne vetvete eshte mjaft interesante dhe sjell nje fakt shkencor, por ju lutem debatuesve qe interpretimi te mbetet mbi planin shkencor (nje shembull te te cilit e solli Redi). Ceshtja ne vetvete qendron ne faktin se njeriu eshte ende shume i vogel mendorisht per te kuptuar gjithshka qe e rrethon dhe kaosin e rregullt te evenimenteve universale, dhe per kete, instinktivisht ai zgjedh (ashtu sic ka ndodhur qe ne fillimit e qyteterimit) te besoj me lehte ne fuqi te mbinatyrshme qe e kane ne dore fatin e gjithshkaje sesa te pranoje paditurine e thelle qe e dominon ende racen njerezore. Te jeni te sigurte se brezave pasardhes do tu duken qesharake, mjetet, teknologjia jona dhe menyra e te menduarit. Pozicioni im personal eshte se nqs fundi i botes do te vije nga dicka...kjo dicka do te jemi ne vete.

----------


## Klevis2000

hej kam bere nje gabim une aty ne lidhje me kete lajm sepse nga perkthimi mua me duk sikur ishte pikerisht kjo por ne te vertete e ka sqaruar dikush me lart se dalja e diellit nga perendimi ka te bej me levizjen e tokes rreth boshtit te saj ju kerkoj te falur per perkthimin e keq.Por qe do te dale dielli nga perendimi kjo eshte e vertete e pakontestueshme sepse Zoti e ka thene me ane te profetit Muhamed dhe nuk e dine shkencetaret te ardhmen por e di Zoti.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Klevis2000, secili eshte i lire te besoje ne Krijues ne menyren e zgjedhur nga vete ai, por ky ketu eshte forumi i shkences dhe le ti permbahemi se bashku (qofte edhe me pak vetpermbajtje) komentimit te fakteve ne prizem shkencor. Ekziston nje forum tjeter i cili mund te perputhet me mire me tema qe kane lidhje me besimin. 
Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.

----------


## Marmara

altin55 une jame dakord me ty absolutisht,per te gjitha ato qe i ke shkruar me lart,vetemse nje gje shpjegoje pak me gjeresisht mundesisht,per paraqitjen e Dexhallit,CILI MUND TE JET DALLIMI I ATIJ DEXHALLIT  QE DO TE PARAQITET NE KET BOTE ME DEXHALLIN E SOTSHEM ?  ISRAELIN !

A ESHTE AI DEXHALLI I CILI DO TE PARAQITET NJE DITE NE KET BOTE ME NJE SY,NE MES TE BALLIT ?CVAR ROLI DO TE KET AI NE KET BOTE ?

DEXHALLI VERTET ME NJE SY !
DEXHALL ISRAELI PA ASNJE SY !

----------


## Akuamarini

NASA: Dielli do te lind nga perëndimi
Sipas shkrimit të medieve ndërkombëtare, të cilat i referohen burimeve të Agjencisë Kozmike Amerikane NASA, nuk është larg dita kur Dielli do të lind nga Perëndimi në vend se nga Lindja.

“ Daily Mail” dhe „ Huffington post“ raportuan për të dhënat serioze dhe faktike shkencore që ka NASA dhe Agjencia Kozmike Evropiane për kthesën e madhe të llojit të vet që do të pësojë poli magnetik e që për pasojë do të ketë lindjen e Diellit nga ana Perëndimore. Revista amerikane ”Live Science” thekson se poli magnetik i Tokës nuk është aq i fuqishëm sa ka qenë në të kaluarën dhe është dobësuar për dhjetë herë më shumë, kurse ky dobësim ka marrë përmasa më të mëdha këto gjashtë muajt e fundit. Faktin e hidhur të ndryshimit që ka pësuar poli magnetik e ka konfirmuar edhe Agjencia Kozmike Evropiane, e cila po ashtu ka vërtetuar se kjo do të thotë se Dielli do të lind nga Perëndimi.

Siç dihet lindja e Diellit nga Perëndimi është përmendur në hadithin e Muhamedit alejhiselam si shenjë e madhe e Ditës së Kijametit.

Ndërsa Allahu në Kuran thotë: “Hëna është çarë dhe Kijameti është afruar” (El Kamer 1), “Njerëzve u është afruar Kijameti, por ata të hutuar në pakujdesi nuk përgatiten fare për të”, (El Enbija 1)… 



https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j...tbfjq29aRl2nWw

----------


## Wordless

Tani që na bjen të bëhemi perëndimorë,  ato lindorët Amerikanë e Europianë nuk do t'i lejojmë që të emigrojnë te ne  :perqeshje:

----------

